# Clockwork not sticking



## Dbl_Tap (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry if this has been posted but I'm on my phone on vacation and couldn't find it.

Clockwork mod had been working for me great til I tried installing the 2nd-int version. On booting into recovery it would across like I had told it to install an update zip and I would have to stop it. Backing up also locked up at backing up system and pulling the battery was the only way to stop it.

So I tried going back to the 2. whatever version and sometimes when I boot into recovery it is the green cwm but most times it reverts back to the 4. orange version and I can't do anything.

What can I do to make the green version stick? I've tried deleting the dowloadwd files in cwm.


----------



## nimerix (Jul 11, 2011)

I assume you're running a cm4dx-like rom, correct? If so, you should not have ever used the droidxbootstrap or droid2bootstrap app since it breaks the process by which the yellow 2nd-init CWM Recovery (4.0.0.5) loads. Koush's bootstrap app (the green CWM recovery) should ONLY be used for getting into CWM from stock Froyo following an SBF, if you install it on any ROM that uses the 2nd-init recovery, terrible things will happen (as you're experiencing now).

Also, make sure you have the "quick backup and restore" option OFF in ROM Manager as this can cause issues with CWM Recovery.

Here's the general process you should follow when installing a cm4dx-like rom (assuming you've already SBF'd to froyo, rooted with z4root and rebooted into recovery with droid2bootstrap):

1. Wipe Data 
2. Install ROM
3. Boot into ROM 
4. Install ROM Manager from the market if it is not included in your ROM (MIUI for example)
5. Open ROM Manager and select "Flash ClockworkMod Recovery"
6. Select "Droid X (2nd-init)"


----------



## Dbl_Tap (Jun 11, 2011)

Strange because since going through the process of installing CM4DX I did not install bootstrap after getting CM installed. I did have bootstrap on initially like you have to to get into recovery and the green recovery is what I've used from CM nightly 23 and around 45 I used ROM Manager to install the newer 2nd int like you've said. That's when things got weird on me.


----------



## nimerix (Jul 11, 2011)

Dbl_Tap said:


> Strange because since going through the process of installing CM4DX I did not install bootstrap after getting CM installed. I did have bootstrap on initially like you have to to get into recovery and the green recovery is what I've used from CM nightly 23 and around 45 I used ROM Manager to install the newer 2nd int like you've said. That's when things got weird on me.


Did you wipe data before installing nightly 45? The green recovery hijacks the boot process in a different way than the 2nd-init which causes a ton of issues for the 2nd-init CWM recovery, even if it's installed over Koush's recovery.


----------



## Dbl_Tap (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry for taking so long to reply; weather has been to crappy to go outside to get reception here on the lake 

I did not wipe data after the initial CM4DX install and all of the subsequent nightlies. I always to the dalvik but not data. I'll give that a shot today and report back.


----------



## Dbl_Tap (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I tried the full wipe and reinstall and cwm reinstall from rom manager and when I rebooted into recovery it was the green recovery 2.0.5.6 when I clearly chose the 4.0.0.5 2nd int. The only thing I didnt do was an sbf.


----------

